# Enregistrer un nombre decimal avec textfield et core data



## boobool (28 Février 2012)

Bonjour 

J'ai un petit problème, voilà la situation :
J'ai un projet core data sous xcode 4 et je cherche a enregistrer un nombre décimal représentant des euros du type 50,44 (par exemple) pour cela j'ai un textfield relié à un array controller et du binding. Je n'ai pas de problème avec les strings  j'arrive a les enregistrer et les lire simplement mais pour un nombre avec décimal ça ne marche pas. Dans mon modèle j'ai créé un attribut montant avec un type décimal, et j'ai appliqué a mon textfield un number formatter mais je me retrouve avec un nombre sans décimal . Par exemple si je tape 50,44 dans mon textfield je me retrouve avec 50 ...
Et sans number formatter ça plante tout simplement.
Comment faire pur avoir deux chiffres après la virgule ?
Je suis débutant donc je galère sur ce point (comme sur d'autres mais là particulièrement)

Merci pour votre aide

PS : je cherche la mise a jour d'xcode 4 pour mac os x 10.6.


----------



## Lio70 (28 Février 2012)

Pour 10.6, c'est Xcode 4.2. Il n'y a pas de 4.3.

Pour ton text field, l'attribut de l'entitydans ta base de données doit être de type Decimal. Le formateur que tu laches sur le text field doit être sur 10.4+ Default, style Currency. Coche les cases Localize pour l'adaptation automatique aux paramètres régionaux et Lenient pour plus de confort dans l'utilisation de la case texte.


----------



## boobool (28 Février 2012)

Merci, j'avais essayé mais ça n'avait pas fonctionné, mais en fait je crois que c'était mon projet qui ne compilé plus en entier ...
C'est pour ça que je souhaite mettre à jour xcode 4.0 en 4.2 mais je ne trouve pas où le télécharger pour 10.6, sur le site d'apple il n'y a que des mises à jour pour lion et lion des montagnes.


----------



## Lio70 (28 Février 2012)

https://developer.apple.com/downloads/index.action#

A gauche, ne coche que la case Developer tools et tu verras le résultat des downloads possibles a droite.
Xcode 4.2 pour Snow est le premier sur la page 2 de ce resultat.


----------



## boobool (29 Février 2012)

Snif, pas chez moi il y a xcode 3.2 mais pas 4.2, il y a seulement la 4.3 pour lion


----------

